# I love my kid!



## Ang (Jul 17, 2016)

This was my first batch of SP and followed the directions. Today I pitched my yeast and I'm excited to get brewing and my 4yr old threw the tub plug into the Paul when I wasn't looking! Of course I only just found out at bath time. Is there any way to salvage this batch with sulphites or is it too contaminated to save?


----------



## cmason1957 (Jul 17, 2016)

I would try to fish it out by sanitizing a long handled spoon and stir it. You probably will be okay.


----------



## vernsgal (Jul 18, 2016)

I agree.It should be fine this early in the fermentation stage.
kids..ya gotta love em!


----------

